# Lymph node biospy



## dpumford (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello!

The doctor does a supraclavicular lymph node biopsy thru a transverse incision and the playsma was incised and then sternal mastoid muscle was incised and the lymph node was dissected and sent for histophathology.  

I am looking at code 38510, but because it is cervical, neck, I am not sure but it is the closest thing I can find.  The lymph node was deep into the sternocleidomastoid.

Any Ideas!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Treetoad (Jan 29, 2009)

That's what I come up with too.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I concur.


----------

